# Big Blue Book in PDF form?



## mass-hole (Oct 6, 2011)

So I bought the BBB, a fantastic book, and I am a little concerned about what might happen to it when i bring it into the basement with me and try to look through it as I work on my bike with grease on my hands and what not. Does anyone know if there is some way to get the book in electronic form or in a three ring binder as a full time shop book and keep my original clean?


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

nice choice of words


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

A little grease never hurt a shop manual... Don't be worried...


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

marpilli said:


> A little grease never hurt a shop manual... Don't be worried...


:thumbsup:


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

kkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Or an iPad :eekster:


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Someone here knows Bill W.


----------



## mass-hole (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the book, its my bed time reading :lol:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know if the content is the same, but the Park Tool web site has a ton of repair articles and instructions.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

I've often wondered the same thing. Why should I read out of some analog paper book when I should be able to use my iPad?


----------

